# Windows 10 update/Black screen



## Sugarbaby (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello,
I have a Dell Inspiron One desktop, 2 days ago it did an auto massive update and I am not able to get back into system. I can only get to put in password, then black screen, I had found a fix on you tube, that had worked in the past, not this time. I have also gone on line to look for a fix, Microsoft wants $36 for online help, they do have a fix, but you have to download-hello can't get in...I have also contacted geek squad with Best Buy, they want me to bring in computer.. I looked thru other posts on this site and tried the logging in to safe mode, still black screen. Anyone that has a fix or can help, it would be so much appreciated. Thank you and have a wonderful day.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Are you sure thats actually a Microsoft fix - 
often they will give free online chat and then if its out of warranty and they deem the time they have spent is too long, they want a lot more money

Was the PC upgraded to windows 10 or purchased with windows 10 on it

you would need to create the windows 10 media on another PC and then boot the media on the desktop pc
have a look at option 5 here
https://www.digitalcitizen.life/4-ways-boot-safe-mode-windows-10

Maybe worth trying the other option 6

Does anything appear on the screen when you switch it on - the DELL logo


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

What is the model and service tag of your Dell?


----------



## Sugarbaby (Feb 22, 2018)

etaf said:


> Are you sure thats actually a Microsoft fix -
> often they will give free online chat and then if its out of warranty and they deem the time they have spent is too long, they want a lot more money
> 
> Was the PC upgraded to windows 10 or purchased with windows 10 on it
> ...





etaf said:


> Are you sure thats actually a Microsoft fix -
> often they will give free online chat and then if its out of warranty and they deem the time they have spent is too long, they want a lot more money
> 
> Was the PC upgraded to windows 10 or purchased with windows 10 on it
> ...





etaf said:


> Are you sure thats actually a Microsoft fix -
> often they will give free online chat and then if its out of warranty and they deem the time they have spent is too long, they want a lot more money
> 
> Was the PC upgraded to windows 10 or purchased with windows 10 on it
> ...


Hello, I was able to bring up safe mode, however it also is a black screen after loading it. when I turn on, it does allow dell logo very quickly and I can actually load password, hitting enter goes black. I am not sure if a Microsoft problem as it uploaded to windows 10, was originally windows 7. the free chat was only to determine my issue, to have a tech help me is the $36 ($5 in refundable) thank you for the information.


----------



## Sugarbaby (Feb 22, 2018)

dckeks said:


> What is the model and service tag of your Dell?


Where can I find the model and service tag? is that the very long # on the back that says-service tag key? Thank you


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, it is the tag on the computer somewhere. It will give service tag and express code. Both are good.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Try to access Safe mode with the low resolution option and see if it shows anything on the monitor.



Sugarbaby said:


> Hello, I was able to bring up safe mode, however it also is a black screen after loading it.


----------



## Sugarbaby (Feb 22, 2018)

dckeks said:


> Yes, it is the tag on the computer somewhere. It will give service tag and express code. Both are good.


Ok found them, service tag is J448BQ1 and express code 41807835993.. model 2320.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What please was that fix


> can only get to put in password, then black screen, *I had found a fix on you tube, that had worked in the past, not this time*.


the cause is often a windows update has caused the wrong display to configure.
Try this
Action 1: Try a Windows Key sequence to wake the screen

If you have a keyboard connected, simultaneously press the Windows logo key + Ctrl + Shift + B. If you're in tablet mode, simultaneously press both the volume-up and volume-down buttons, three times within 2 seconds.

If Windows is responsive, a short beep will sound and the screen will blink or dim while Windows attempts to refresh the screen.

When you reply type in box that appears - do not please click reply on my post that will quote all of this post back to me


----------



## Sugarbaby (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello, Thank you for the help on responding, i am new to site and did not know that. I did the Windows logo key + Ctrl + Shift + B, it did a beep sound, but screen is still black. should I have followed up with something else after bleep?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No just wait after the beep.
If you press any other key you will stop the windows refresh process
On the screen is it totally blank or do you have a cursor or flashing dot


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have waited for your reply to my last but I think you may not have seen the post
Please answer that question - is it totally blank or with a flashing cursor or dots - and my other question I posted on my first reply


> What please was that fix
> can only get to put in password, then black screen, *I had found a fix on you tube, that had worked in the past, not this time*.


Also try this
The RunOnce Processes can also can also be a culprit. If you all see is a black screen after logging in, press _Control + Shift + Esc_ on your keyboard; this will launch Task Manager. Go to the Processes and Services tab, then look for any instances of RunOnce32.exe or RunOnce.exe. If you find any that are running, stop the process, cancel the application, or end the service.

Click _File > _Run new task, type _cmd_ then hit Enter. At the command prompt, type:

*shutdown -r -t 01*

Then, hit Enter. This will restart your computer.


----------



## Sugarbaby (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello, sorry been off computer for a couple of days, to answer your questions, for the whole time, only "black screen" no blinking or flashing curser. second question, I went to you tube and typed in Windows 10 black screen, there was a video that walked me thru-shift alt delete, task manager, file, run new task, type "regedit" ok, HD local machine, software, Microsoft, windows NT, current version folder, Winlogon, "shell", "explore.exe" (I may have switched last 2-did not bring video up) it worked before, but for some reason not now. I tried the Windows logo key + Ctrl + Shift + B again now made a noise, so left alone, no change to screen after 15 min or so. Also did the look for the RunOnce32.exe or RunOnce.exe under both processes and services, did not find.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Start your PC.
At the sign-in screen, hold the *Shift* key down, click the *Power* button on the bottom-right, and select *Restart*.

Then troubleshoot - advanced settings - system restore


Choose if offered a restore point before the date of the problem.


----------



## Sugarbaby (Feb 22, 2018)

This seems to be working, but I am at the point to choose the date before the problem started, however it is showing todays date and will not allow me to change I ran with it before and of course problem is not fixed. is there a way to backdate it to when problem started?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is no use if it is todays date - you need a restore point before the date of the problem
After clicking system restore on the advanced recovery
on the next window you click NEXT - that is on the window - restore system files and settings
It is on that window that then opens where you have the list of restore points available.
I cannot just remember whether using it in the recovery environment there is still the option to click show more restore points
AS I SAID obviously if there is only a restore point after the problem occurred it cannot work.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If the above does not work please see post 34
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/windows-10-automatic-repair-loop.1203411/page-3#post-9464555

from my colleague* jenae*

and try that


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

SugarBaby
Look at the image on post 32 on that topic linked above
So this time instead of going to System Restore you go to cmd prompt
You then type in cmd prompt
the cmd

*bcdedit | find "osdevice"*

that will find the letter that windows is installed on in the recovery cmd prompt
It is not always the same letter of the drive as it is when in windows

Make a note of that letter and then follow the cmds in post 34
changing the letter if necessary for the D shown in those cmds


----------



## Sugarbaby (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Mac, I am not sure what is happening with my computer, seems nothing is fixing the problem. sorry to keep bothering you getting really frustrated.. I followed all steps above found cmd screen, and entered what Janae said, my letter was "X" so per her notes enter- X:\windows\system32>D: the response was "access is denied" I just do not know what will fix this.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> enter- X:\windows\system32>D: the response was "access is denied"


You open the cmd prompt - it opens at an X prompt

You type the cmd I sent you in the last post
*bcdedit | find "osdevice"*

That is the | which is shift key on the \ which is to the left of the letter z
when it responds with the letter of the OS device you then type the cmds shown , which as I said if necessary you change D for whatever letter windows is on.

You do not type

X:\windows\system32>D:


----------

